# VXB 4" Lazy Susan Bearing huge discount



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Cool thank you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey Mads, are you planning on building LS's now? 
Cheers


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

BTW guess who came back home with a brand new, clean as it can be, pine pallet yesterday night?


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Thomas, Thanks for the tip. Ironically I was asked about making some tabletop lazy susans just the other day and was planning to look for some hardware. Nothing like a bargain to sweeten the deal. Congtats on the "new" pallet. Oh, the possibilities.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey Ken, I'm glad that tip can be of some benefit. The guys at VXB are great, plus their product range is impressive and covers any possible need. They even have LS bearings of 1 meter diameter.

> returns to hand-planning the planks from said pallet and starts to think there's enough wood for the table to build <


----------

